# Fundal height



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi there

just a query really i'm currently 26 weeks pregnant and have been to ante-natal today where the midwife measured the fundal height and was a little concerned that it wasmeasuring 30 weeks, any suggestions should i be worried. I have to go back in a couple of weeks for a growth check. Feel fine just the normal aches and pains

Thanks jue jue 2
xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

You should measure the same amount of weeks as centimetres within 3 cms.  I personally dont measure until 28 weeks and use clinical skills only before this.  You may well find that you will have settled down and you are only a 1cm  out now.  Could be the way that baby is lying too.  Measuring large could mean a high amount of amniotic fluid or possible diabetes which has gone undetected.

However these measurements are only a guide and tool and not diagnostic. A different midwife can measure differently too so it would be important for you to make sure it is the same midwife..

Even if you are sent for a scan there is a very high chance that it is normal.

Dont worry over the next couple of weeks

Hope this helps. Post again if worried!

Jan


----------

